# Comcast Chicago - Finally Channels in a Decent Order



## chicagoenergy (Nov 15, 2013)

Would be nice if TiVo would support this new channel lineup. This has always been a frustration with me and Comcast (Xfinity). The channels have no logical order. For example, HBO is 186, HBO2 is 300 and HBO Zone is 304. Those are the HDs with the SDs in the 550s.

Now they've added a new lineup starting in the 1000s. Unfortunately the TiVo guide doesn't show any data for the channels even though you can tune them in and add them to the guide. Bummer.

*Your new channel lineup*









New Comcast Business TV channel lineup | Comcast Business


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Submit a lineup issue with TiVo.

Scott


----------



## chicagoenergy (Nov 15, 2013)

So, submitted a lineup issue on 2/8. No response. Channels still don't have info.


----------



## chicagoenergy (Nov 15, 2013)

Downloaded a new channel line up tonight. The channels are here! Almost 8 pages of channel updates in the messages on the TiVo. Want to watch NBC5? Go to channel 1005 instead of 188. HBOs are together. All the ESPN channels, NHL, MLB and NFL channels are together. Wow!


----------



## chicagoenergy (Nov 15, 2013)

I got way too excited on this one. Submitted numerous channel corrections to TiVo.

The first one is below.

The following channels have "HD" in their call letters but they are not HD feeds:
1122, 1128, 1425, 1429, 1462, 1465, 1668, 1707, 1806, 1808


----------



## chicagoenergy (Nov 15, 2013)

And then I noticed this:

1615 is listed as MTVHIT but is actually Nick Music. Icon is correct.

178 is Mundo Max. The name and icon are wrong.

328 is Mundo Max. The name and icon are wrong. All guide data is in Spanish.


----------



## chicagoenergy (Nov 15, 2013)

And since you can only type so much in their "information box" I had to add this to a third ticket:

230 is "The U Too" - the name is wrong and the icon is missing.

1314 is missing the BTN icon.


----------



## chicagoenergy (Nov 15, 2013)

And then the most important one:

1009 - This is WGN, not the CW. The icon is wrong and all the guide data is wrong.

1050 & 184 - This is the CW and is missing the icon.

I feel like I just did someone's job for them. Wow.


----------

